# My Ten Gallon



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally got it set up with the new flourite. No more red gravel! I just have it planted with som extra stuff I had for now. I am thinking of doing just crypts and anubias for this tank. Mainly small species. Also I want a different piece of driftwood if I can find one. Anyone have any plant suggestions? I am probably going to put some dwarf rasboras and maybe pygmy gouramis in the tank. 

TIA


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

It looks nice now for a temporary setup. Whats the lighting on the tank? It seems a bit dim in the corners and such. But the tank looks good for a start, keep us updated it sounds like it will turn out nice.

.dc


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Lighting at the moment is two 15 watt incadescents. I am going to replace them with screw in compact flourescents and see how the tank does. If I still dont like it I will get an AHSupply kit for it.


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

You'll like the results with the screw in compact flourescents,
I just put 2 on my #1 10 gal tank... What a difference.

Hey depthc, 
Could you please use a bigger font. Kinda' hard on these old eyes. LOL

Doug


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Lighting at the moment is two 15 watt incadescents. I am going to replace them with screw in compact flourescents and see how the tank does. If I still dont like it I will get an AHSupply kit for it.


Kevin,

just wait for a while see if any step by step DIY workshop on a custom AH Supply for a 10 gal. i think AH Supply Light is way to go.

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Where did you get your lights cactusdoug? I know AHSupply is probably the best route but I am trying to save money for the co2 for my 75 gallon at the moment and figured I could get by with screw ins for now.


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

I got them in the pet section of Wal- Mart.

Their 10 watt 6500K, the brand is Lightsofamerica and they were 5 bucks each. Model # 2110 AQ

I haven't checked it out yet, but they have a web site...

www.lightsofamerica.com

I really love the look with them installed, and I can see a difference in the plants already.

Doug


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I redid the ten gallon once more. Took everything out and added all new plants (not done yet) and pygmy cories, purple neon tetras, and dicrossis filamentosa. Pictures will come when I can post them....unable to at this point i guess because of a site bug??


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Kevin,

That sounds like a great little tank. What plants did you decide to go with? I'm setting up a 10g with A. coffeefolia and some Crypts as an Apisto breeder and would like to see how you did yours.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll have to get the names of some I cant remember, but I have green wendtii, anubias nana. The others are I think c. cilatia and one more crypt with long wrinkled up leaves that reach to the surface.... After work Ill work up a list and try to get some pics posted.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im sorry not cilatia, lutea. And I dont know the name of the last one... Thats it for now untill my LFS gets some more or I order some more. I pretty much want to do all crypts and anubias if possible. Anyone else having trouble posting pics?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

I, too, have trouble posting pics, but that's because I'm not a computer nerd. 

Your tank looks to be on the low side, I hope you can get lighting upgraded fast on it. Good luck,.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

The first pic you see is old and outdated. Lighting has been upgraded and all plants have been replaced. Maybe after this weekends upgrade I'll be able to post again.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

We all look forward to your updated pics!!

Please post them here if you can instead of a starting a new thread, sometimes that happens and then I can't find the new thread


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here we go. Hopefully I will be able to find or order the rest of the plants I want for this tank soon. Its really looking bare.


----------

